# 20 Gallon Long Sump/Refugium



## rubadub

so i pulled out a sketchpad and started planning out my sw tank

not 100% sure about this but it seems to look somewhat decent to me
i'd love some input onto what i can change or if it looks good to you guys

this is for my 72 gallon bowfront

Thanks in Advance


----------



## liz

Looks good! 

I would reverse the bubble traps to have them just before the return to prevent micro bubbles getting into your tank.

You really don't need the "T" off the return though as enough return water will get by the skimmer and cross over of the refugium. I would also put shut off valve's on the return and the drain just in case you need to do maintenance or you have to adjust the flow.

You probably should start posting in the Marine section if you want more replies?

You are more than welcome to come over and see my set-up to get ideas. (I have been reefing for 7 years). Send me a pm if you want to check my system out.


----------

